# Hilfe bei Logoschrift



## holzoepfael (27. August 2006)

hallo !

Brauche wieder einmal eure geschätzte Hilfe, da meine Kenntnisse mit dem Illustrator noch nicht so toll sind. Und zwar möchte ich wissen, welche methoden es gibt, um die Schrift von beispielsweise dem TV Sender CNN nachzumachen. Also ich meine damit speziell, die weisse Linie in der Mitte der Buchstaben.
http://www.onzemaninteheran.com/uploaded_images/CNN--744161.jpg
(Entschuldigung für das Bild, aber man erkennt, was ich meine.. )
Also ich habe mich hier von Hand durchgeackert, jedoch sitzt das Ganze nicht so toll, da ich mit der Navigation noch nicht wirklich klar komme...
Gibt es echt einen einfacheren Weg? Habe irgendwie noch versucht, über die Kontur was zu machen, aber ich schaffe das nicht....

Mfg Pendejo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2006)

Na einfach mit dem Zeichenwrkzeug eine weiße Linie über den roten Bereich zeichnen.

Gruß


----------



## holzoepfael (27. August 2006)

Nun, wie gesagt, habe auch von Hand versucht, eine Linie zu zeichnen, nur ist das nicht immer ganz so genau udn halt eben rechtaufwändig. Ich habe oft Mühe, schnell udn einfach die Mitte von etwas zu bestimmen etc...bin noch nicht vertraut mit Werkzeugen, die einem die Platzierung etc erleichtern....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2006)

Also die linie selbst kannst du nicht automatisch mittig setzen lassen da sich das ja immer ändert. das einzigste was dir da helfen könnte sind die magnetischen Hilfslinien die gibts aber erst seit CS2. Ansonsten halt das CNN Logo einfach in den Hintergrund legen und nachzeichnen. Oder du makierst dir die Position der Ankerpunktie vorher durch Hilfslinien.


----------



## holzoepfael (27. August 2006)

Hmm, da bin ich doch gleich ein bisschen entäuscht. Gibt es absolut nciht in der Art von: Ich markiere beispielsweise 2 Ankerpunkte und irgendeine Hilfe setzt mit den Mittelpunkt? Sowas brauche ich irgendwie immer wieder...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2006)

Also ich bin recht sicher das man in Illustrator keine Ankerpunkte aneinander ausrichten kann, was in wiederum Freehand funktioniert.


----------



## holzoepfael (27. August 2006)

Anscheinend ein Vorteil...
Aber nun zu meinem Problem. Habe mit dem Alf gesprochen und dank seiner Hilfe nun eine gute Lösung gefunden:
1. Mithilfe des Pfadwerkzeuges seine Buchstaben zeichnen. 
2. Eine beliebig grosse Kontur anwählen.
3. Unter dem Fenster Aussehen die Kontur duplizieren, entsprechend verkleinern und andere Farb wählen...

Ergebniss:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2006)

Ok, ist natürlich auch ein Weg. Aber wenn du die Buschstaben dann an einem Schneideplotter z.B ausgeben willst must du die Kontur noch in eine Fläche umwandeln da Plotter keine Konturen erkennen können.

Gruß


----------



## holzoepfael (27. August 2006)

hmm... tatsächlich? Also ist das 100ig immer so? Und wie kann ich eine Kontur in eine Fläche umwandeln? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. August 2006)

Also bei Schneideplottern ist das immer so. Man kann das umwandeln nur muß ich da jetzt selbst erstmal nachschauen. Hab jetzt grad auf dem Rechner hier kein Illu drauf, kann also noch etwas dauern.

Gruß


----------



## Rofi (28. August 2006)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. .. .. wie kann ich eine Kontur in eine Fläche umwandeln? Geht das überhaupt?



Hi holzoepfael,

ja, das geht!

Von der Kontur zur Fläche kommst Du so:
Pfad bzw. Kontur markieren und Menüpunkt "Objekt - Pfad - Konturlinie" anklicken.


----------



## holzoepfael (29. August 2006)

Vielen Dank Rofi, dann wären ja jetzt alle Probleme geklärt....

Btw. Mal jemand, der meinen Namen richtig schreibt...


----------



## holzoepfael (30. August 2006)

Hab auch schon eine neues Problem mit dem Illustrator. Dachte sei ganz einfach zu meistern mit dem Pathfinder, aber irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlau:
Will 2 Kreise überlappen, und die eine Stelle soll Kreis A unten liegen und bei der anderen Schnittstelle Kreis B. Das geht auch ganz einfach indem ich auf "Flächen aufteilen" gehe und danach den einen Teil einfärbe, jedoch ist das sehr unschön, da man Linien sieht....
Weiss jemand eine bessere Lösung? (achja, sind eigentlich keine Kreise, sondern komplexere Formen, tut aber nicht viel zur Sache / problem... )

Mfg Pendejo

heir noch was ich meine:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. August 2006)

Was für Linien sieht man die dich stören? Weil wenn das nur so ganz kleine weiße am Rand sind solltest du mal ganz nah herranzoomen und nachsehen ob die wirklich existieren oder ob es einfach nur Darstellungsfehler sind.

Gruß


----------



## Rofi (30. August 2006)

Hi holzoepfael,

da geht's mir wie DirtyWorld, ich kann auch nichts erkennen was stört, sieht doch perfekt aus.
Mit viel Fantasie könnte man vielleicht annehmen, dass unten, wo die beiden Ringe sich kreuzen, ein sehr feiner heller Rand zu sehen ist.
Solche feinen Unreinheiten können auch bei der Umwandlung ins JPG-Format entstehen.
Sofern Du auch von der unteren Kreuzung sprichst, würde es vielleicht helfen, wenn Du die blauen Enden unter den schwarzen Ring verlängert hättest. Aber ich glaube, das ist FuBa (Fummeln und Basteln)

Was vielleicht am besten helfen könnte ist die Überdrucken-Funktion. Hier ein Auszug aus der Hilfe:
1. Wählen Sie die Objekte aus, die Sie überdrucken möchten. 
2. Wählen Sie in der Grafikattribute-Palette „Fläche überdrucken“, „Kontur überdrucken“ oder beide aus.

Sag Bescheid, ob’s geklappt hat, habe die Funktion nämlich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht probiert. 

Gruß,

Rofi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. August 2006)

Ansonsten einfach etwas vom rand entfernt einen Teil ausschneiden und unter dem schwarzen bzw. blauen anordnen.


----------



## holzoepfael (31. August 2006)

2. Wählen Sie in der Grafikattribute-Palette „Fläche überdrucken“, „Kontur überdrucken“ oder beide aus.

Werde das mal probieren....btw. das war ein Beispiel um zu sagen, was ich meine, das ist nicht mein Produkt...bei meinem Produkt sind schon bei 100% die Linien zu sehen, gar nicht zu denken von Vergrösserung...

e: Nun, anscheinend dich ein Leichtes Problem beim Anzeigen im Illustrator. Also im Photoshop, sieht man, wie Rofi schon beim anderen Bild bemerkt hat, nur eine feine weisse Linie. 
Diese ist jedoch in Originalgrösse nicht störend....also Problem gelöst, jedoch habe ich gleich noch eine andere Frage: Wieso zeigt mir PS für Schwarz diesen Wert: 231f20 und in Illu habe ich 000000 gesetzt?!

Mfg holzoepfael

/e2: lol sorry, Problöem hat sich denke ich gelöst, denn CMYK und RGB ist nun mal nicht das gleiche...


----------



## Rofi (31. August 2006)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. .. .. Problöem hat sich denke ich gelöst, denn CMYK und RGB ist nun mal nicht das gleiche...



Der RGB-Farbraum ist größer als der CMYK-Farbraum. Hattest Du in Illustrator den Dokumentfarbmodus auf CMYK-Farbe stehn und in Photoshop aber auf "Bild-Modus-RGB-Farbe", so könnte das die Erklärung sein.

Gruss,

Rofi


----------

